# bent rim and possible new wheelset ?



## 530_singletrack (Mar 5, 2010)

so the other day i noticed that my back rim was wobbling around back there, so i took a closer look and could tell that it did have a few different spots on the rim that were warped. i dont have a truing stand so i took to the lbs. the mechanic could not get the wheel perfectly strait. it still has a wobble to it that you can easily see by eye if you spin the wheel, although i cannot feel it when i ride. when i first noticed it i could feel it a little while riding. the wheels are just alex dc 4.5 disc's. so my question, should i try to replace the wheel, or not worry about it since it dosent really effect riding as far as i can tell?
also i know my wheels are just cheaper entry level wheels, but are they crappy, or pretty decent wheels? they are on my cannondale F7. are they worth keeping? or should my next purchase be a new wheelset? and lastly if i do decide to replace the wheelset what would you guys recommend? would $200 or close to that be able to get me a decent upgraded wheelset. its just on a F7, but i do like the bike alot and have already installed a tora sl solo air, and different tires and pedals. i dont need the best wheelset, but i do 3-4 ft drops and bomb lots of rocky trails ect. im not a super badass but i do ride hard, so i need something that will hold up. thanks alot


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it doesn't bug you there is no real reason to replace them. Since you have disc brakes, the wobble doesnt really affect you.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

If you're doing 3-4 foot drops, you're just riding at a level those wheels weren't designed for and your sport will involve several wheelsets over time... part of the gig.

If you want a wheelset in the price range you're talking about, start eyeing the sales at Performance. They have a "LOCO" wheelset that will go on sale for close to your price and they're beefy, durable wheels (but not ultralight as a $800 wheelset might be).


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^ this, but if they do give way then you may want to consider spending a little more than $200 for both fr/rr wheels. I would suggest spending about that much if not up to $350 for a nice rear wheel that might be made a little stronger to hold up to your style of riding. I know it sounds like alot but a good set of wheels goes along ways.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I halfway agree with Dremer. You ought to be able to get the rest of the season out of your current wheelset, but once a wheel can't be trued, the clock is ticking - it'll go out of true more easily, be harder to fix, and spoke tension will be less and less even. When you start breaking spokes, throw out the rim and spokes. If your hub isn't total garbage, it might be worth lacing on a new rim.

Alex Rims is not a fashionable company, but I think their product is okay and those rims are double-walled and eyeleted. So as long as you can keep your wheels true-ish and they're not breaking spokes, just keep riding them. It might be worthwhile to have your mechanic tension and true your front wheel - properly tensioned wheels last ages, and build quality is more important than the quality of the components themselves, as long as your components are at least acceptable (yours are) to begin with.

EDIT: there's no law that says you have to replace the whole set. Half my bikes have mismatched wheels. Rear wheels don't tend to last as long.


----------



## TiCain (Sep 25, 2008)

Bicycle wheel warehouse, mavic 321s with xt hubs for 155.00, you won't find a stronger, better wheelset for the money.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

TiCain said:


> Bicycle wheel warehouse, mavic 321s with xt hubs for 155.00, you won't find a stronger, better wheelset for the money.


sounds like a nice wheel set


----------

